# Mahlkonig grinders back in stock



## coffee_omega (May 21, 2012)

Due to increased interest of Mahlkonig home Vario, Vario W and k30 Vario's we were out of stock of these last few weeks.

Coffee Omega is pleased to inform all members these grinders have been replenished for now!!!!









As usual members get a discount so PM or email: [email protected]

http://www.coffeeomega.co.uk/Coffee%20Grinders/Mahlkonig


----------

